# Celebrating our 500th Kindle sold with a giveaway.



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Greetings

Check out, "I Serve: A Novel of the Black Prince" by Rosanne Lortz. It is only .99$ I highly recommend the book. In fact I liked her writing so much I married her. I hope that does not make me too biased. Come visit us at our website and check it out. Thanks and happy reading adventures. David Spears http://www.iservenovel.com/
or
http://www.amazon.com/Serve-Novel-Black-Prince-ebook/dp/B00332EWC4/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&qid=1


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome Spears,

I expect your wife's book will find an audience here. . . .I've split it out to it's own thread in the Book Bazaar where we feature books promoted by the author -- or the author's spouse! Please check out the Forum Decorum thread for our guidelines: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,7.0.html

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## almeisan (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds interesting, thanks


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I just bought it, cos of your cute line, you liked it so much you married the author.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

How could I resist?  I have only a few more pages in my latest read to finish and I've already sneaked a peek.  Looks like it will be next.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, this is a fantastic book for anyone who likes Historical Fiction.  I'm about 2/3 through (little time to read).  I wanted to bring it back up to front and center to give everyone another chance to see it.  Well written and very interesting as well as entertaining.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

it sounds good thanks


----------



## Jeansaint (May 29, 2009)

I am about 95% in to it and love it.
Its very well written and entertaining and has alot of interesting historical references in it. I get the impression that Rosanne Lortz did alot of research into the time period before writing this and it shows.

The writing style is different than what I usually like (an old English style? Its archaic in the way they speak but it works). The characters are believable and likeable (Or unlikeable as the case may be)

I highly recommend it. I feel guilty only paying $0.99 for it as its better than alot of much more expensive reads.The original post by David Spears is what inspired me to buy it  (Great post!)and at $0.99 you can't go wrong. It was money well spent.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

  I am sorry to say I have not been on kindleboards lately because I am taking 20 credits at collage right now. My internet fun time is way down. I am glad people are enjoying the book. For those who are interested I was overseas when I first read the book. I was paying off my debt and saving some money so me and Rose could get hitched. I wrote the review with the line,  "The love story throughout the book is what really hooked me. Of course I was thinking of asking my girlfriend to marry me at the time so maybe I was just in a romantic mood." as a inside joke. It has been a fun adventure for us. Rose loves writing and is busy on her next novel. I like marketing and am busy trying to find books stores to carry our book. I love kindle because it lets us keep the price down for the readers. If you like history we also just published her Thesis on Thomas Becket. It is nonfiction and might not be as well formatted as the novel but for .99$ it is a good read for history buffs. Thanks again for the kind words about the book. If you like, post your own review of the book on amazon. It is always a big help for us indies. Just don't say you were thinking of marring the author


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm certainly going to write a review for the book as soon as I'm finished.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I'm certainly going to write a review for the book as soon as I'm finished.


Well, if you recommend this book... I gotta get it!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, I confess, I am a hopeless geek.  Where do I find the thesis on Thomas More?

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

You can find the Thomas Becket thesis here at http://www.amazon.com/Death-Saint-Thomas-Becket-ebook/dp/B0036FU056/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1265173077&sr=1-3 or just type in Rosanne Lortz at Amazon and it should list her books. Unlike _I Serve_ the thesis was written for a strong Christian College and is very Christian in its tone. It is still very good history in my humble opinion but I thought I would warn you in case you feel like we are trying to sneak one over on you. Not our style. Of course you could read the title and probably get it is Christian . I liked it because it explained typology which was a style of writing in the middle ages. Anyway have fun reading it if you like, thanks.

David Spears


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Mr. SpearsII, I have the thesis now and will get to it ASAP. I'm almost through with _I Serve_ and hate to see it end. I hope that your wife has some new works out soon. Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Finished the book. Loved the ending, but hated to see it end. Ms. Lortz' book certainly deserves five stars and is an excellent read for anyone interested in historical fiction and especially tales concerning the age of Chivalry when the Art of War was very different from what it has become today. I enjoyed the book through and through and hope that Ms. Lortz has more books in the offing for I will certainly want to read them as soon as possible. Entertaining, engaging, enlightening. Sir Potenhale's narrative is flawless and his love interest is tastefully presented in a manner that made him much more human and therefore much more interesting as a character. Well done. I'm off to read the thesis on Thomas Beckett. Thank you sincerely, Brendan Carroll


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

With a commendation like that, I'm sold!


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks,

I am glad you enjoyed the book, Rose is busy writing her next book which will be a two part series set against the backdrop of the first crusade. She has the outline done and much of the research(a never ending process). I am guessing it will be about a year out. I am waiting for some music to be composed so I can unveil our book trailer. I am very excited about it and will share it will you all soon as it is done. Well happy readings. 

David Spears


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.  Sad to hear it's a year away, but it will be worth the wait, I'm sure. I'll be looking forward to it and the trailer.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

_I Serve_ got a great review at Historical Tapestry!  [URL=http://historicaltapestry.blogspot.com/2010/03/i-serve-novel-of-black-prince-by.html]http://historicaltapestry.blogspot.com/2010/03/i-serve-novel-of-black-prince-by.html [/url] Rose also posted a guest post on why she loves the 14th century. Happy reading adventures.

David Spears


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

OK finally finished the trailer for the book and thought I would share it with everyone. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Hey, there's a thread on here about Trailers.  You might want to post it there, too.  Nice work. Nevermind. LOL


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

_I Serve_ has a new glowing review thanks to http://steelergirl83.blogspot.com/2010/06/my-review-i-serve-novel-of-black-prince.html. You can also check our our web site for other reviews and news.


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

I just thought I would give an update about our new site. http://rosannelortz.blogspot.com/ is our new and improved site for _I Serve_ and other projects. There is even a fun poll for those you like that sort of interaction. Anyways hope you stop by for a visit.

PS you can read the first chapter of Rose's next book!


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

Me and my wife are celebrating our 500th Kindle book sold by doing our first ever give away. You can get all the juice details at http://rosannelortz.blogspot.com/. Thanks to all our customers who made it possible!


----------

